# down regging!!!



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

started my jabs yesterday, its all finally coming together! hoping to do FET end of next month!! anyone at same stage as me??

best wishes

XXX


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Best of luck it's an amazing thing your doing- are your IP's friends or did you meet through an agency like Suk/cots etc ?


----------



## leo (Mar 7, 2005)

Good Luck with your treatment xx


----------



## beattie2 (Dec 30, 2005)

Good luck Babymithel

Bx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Wishing you all so much luck, really hope this is the start of dreams comig true 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind wishes xx


----------



## SurroAngelUk1405 (Feb 19, 2009)

hello wat date is your fet? mine is 1st june xxx


----------



## CarolynB (May 17, 2008)

You are doing an amazing thing.  

Good Luck with all your treatment.

Carolyn xxx


----------

